# Wedding prior joining ?



## krimynal (25 Sep 2012)

Hi , 
my question is more on the personnal side of things.  I am trying to signup for the canadian forces somewhere around next year ( finishing up some school over here ) but me and my girlfriend had been together for around 8 months now , wich is fairly new.  I know that if i get into the CF i will probably have to go to RMC Kingston.  As i read on the site if you are married or Common-law you can have an appartement outside the facility.  

So my questions goes like this , since my girlfriend and i havn't been together for a long time ( only 8 months ) , im kinda scared to rush things out with the whole wedding thing , don't get me wrong , i love her with all i have and i really think we will get married and start our own little family , we currently live together ( moved in with me since the end of the first month ) and honestly i couldn't be happier.

she pushes me to get into the military since it was my dream , she's behind me 200% trying to ease everything out at home so i can concentrate on my studies to go back as soon as possible. 

But the thing im asking myself is , if im only engaged , is this considered Common-Law ??? we spoked about getting engaged sometimes in the near future ( i want to surprise her on a show that is going to happen the same date as we first met last year ).  But will this qualify us to get an appartement outside the RMC ?? or we need to be fully married ??

i tryed to find something on the RMC website itself ... and outside common-law and married , it is basically you have to live on there and forget about having an appartement.  I also tryed to find the definition of Common-Law term and if beeing engaged gets you the right to be Common-Law ... can't seem to get my answer neither.

thanks alot for your answers !


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2012)

Common Law and engaged are not the same thing. You must cohabit together, then you can be anything or either......


----------



## krimynal (25 Sep 2012)

okay , as i read on the RMC site , it takes 12 months of cohabitting to be considered Common-law ? , but i read once that in canada it takes 3 years to be considered Common-Law , so i guess im only taking care of the RMC one ? after 12months i'll be considered Common-Law , then she can follow me wherever i have to go do my studies


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2012)

I'll let a more senior more knowledgeable member deal with that, but in the meantime have you done a search on this site for "Common Law"....there's been muliple threads on it and it's parameters...


----------



## krimynal (25 Sep 2012)

well most of the reading as been , after you get the education , once you are posted to a certain airbase , then depending on your status , you're wife will be able to follow on the military expense move , but if the status isn't married or common-law , she will have to pay her own move to follow ( from what i understood ) 

http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/94326/post-1082725.html#msg1082725

im refering to this post . 

but the question was more during the studies at RMC , i do think it'll probably look alot like it , but once your posted it's your choice if you wanna live onbase or outside ( PMQs available for Common-Law and married couple ) 

but at RMC it's not the same thing , since most students needs to stay onbase , except married and common-law , but then , do they have PMQ's or they just rent an appartement outside the facility ??

i do have an appointement in 3 weeks at my local recruitment center , to speak about the difference betweem doing my studies at RMC and Seneca College , but i thought if someone had the answer already , i could scratch that out of my list , and clear my girlfriend mind of that also !


----------



## MikeL (25 Sep 2012)

Do not rush into marriage just for the benefits and to live out of barracks.

The requirements for Common Law for the CF are not the same for civilian world,  that is why you got different answers.


In the Canadian Forces if you get posted and your girlfriend(not common law or wife) wants to move with you,  she has to pay for it.

Once you are out of the training system and posted to a unit you can live in barracks,  apply for a PMQ or live off base.  As a single OCdt(or PteR) you are not entitled to this and you must live in barracks while in the training system.  Also,  even as a married/common-law member there will be some courses that you must live in barracks.

Also,  in your profile it says your rank is "CEOTP" that is a Training/Entry Plan, not a rank


----------



## krimynal (25 Sep 2012)

thanks alot for the answers , 

i did change my profile also , i'll wait until im fully in the system before starting posting ranks !

thanks again


----------



## matthew1786 (27 Jan 2014)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Do not rush into marriage just for the benefits and to live out of barracks.
> 
> The requirements for Common Law for the CF are not the same for civilian world,  that is why you got different answers.
> 
> ...



How does it work if you are engaged only?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> How does it work if you are engaged only?



If you are engaged, are you married?

Answer that question and all will be clear.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> How does it work if you are engaged only?



There's no check box for Engaged. Single, Married/Common-Law, Divorced, Widowed is all you get.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jan 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Single, Married/Common-Law, Divorced, Widowed...



Not to be taken as the natural evolution of things.  >


----------



## Brasidas (29 Jan 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Not to be taken as the natural evolution of things.  >



More of a branching flow chart.


----------



## matthew1786 (29 Jan 2014)

Thanks!


----------

